# 929 clean-up



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This car just required a light cleaning and some oil. It's a nice one.


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Wow, looks newly painted after the cleanup! I have been reading through the Tom Barker books and one of the 'tools' he uses is an old toothbrush to get into the small slits,crevices, etc. Do you use just soap and water to clean yours up mostly?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

chrisallen21 said:


> Wow, looks newly painted after the cleanup! I have been reading through the Tom Barker books and one of the 'tools' he uses is an old toothbrush to get into the small slits,crevices, etc. Do you use just soap and water to clean yours up mostly?


I separate the body from the chassis by removing the 4 small brass pins. I then use a toothbrush and hot, soapy water and scrub the bee-jeepers out if it. I do this with ALL my cars and locos...I then use my air-compressor and blow out any moisture.....BUT... the REAL secret is giving the shell a shot of Pledge furniture polish!!!! I use a 4 inch paint-brush to spread the polish into every nook and cranny, and then use a soft cloth to polish it up. You can see the results!!


----------

